
Microsoft Cuts Features from Win 10 Pro to Push Businesses to Enterprise Edition - walterbell
https://www.petri.com/microsoft-cuts-features-windows-10-pro-push-businesses-enterprise-edition
======
dantrevino
Not the first time they've done this. Anyone recall them arbitrarily limiting
NT Workstation to 10 connections, even though it was the same stack as NT
Server?

